# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم سوفت وير الاجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Software ) تفليش :  كيفية تفليش i8190 صينى

## waleed1400

كيفية تفليش i8190 صينى

----------


## big_gsm

*اخي ارجو رفع انفو للجهاز لكي نساعدك*

----------


## mandi

عمل مميز

----------

